# Thomas Newman’s score for “Let Them All Talk”



## Ashermusic (Dec 11, 2020)

Steven Soderberg’s “Let Them All Talk”￼ on HBO Max is delicious, almost Woody Allen-esque. And Thomas Newman does a￼ Henry Mancini type score that is different from what I think of as his work, perfectly realized, that works just great.


----------



## bdr (Dec 26, 2020)

I watched this last night, I wanted to get into the film but it just fell short for me. But I really noticed the music and was very surprised to see Thomas Newman as the composer. Reading between the lines of an interview in Variety with John Beasley who played organ and supplied his MONKestra big band to perform the score, I suspect he had a lot to do with the structure, arranging and harmony.

Strangely, when I was listening to the score during the film I was really enjoying the Mancini-esque approach, but for some reason I wasn’t sure if it was live players, or samples with a few live players over the top...the actual ‘sound’ of the score sounded weird and kind of fuzzy to me.


----------



## Dave Connor (Dec 27, 2020)

Real players. A friend of mine plays sax in that great band.


----------



## bdr (Dec 27, 2020)

Dave Connor said:


> Real players. A friend of mine plays sax in that great band.


Yeah I realise it was live players, dunno if the mix sounder weird to anyone else


----------

